# Two-sided book stand



## mmelcam (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find a two-sided book stand that is like a lazy-suzan that you can have both her CPT and ICD-9-CM books on and could spin it around to switch from book to book. I had one a long time ago when I work for a previous company but can't find it anymore.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 13, 2008)

Never heard of this, But I would LOVE ONE!!!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 13, 2008)

mmelcam said:


> Does anyone know where to find a two-sided book stand that is like a lazy-suzan that you can have both her CPT and ICD-9-CM books on and could spin it around to switch from book to book. I had one a long time ago when I work for a previous company but can't find it anymore.



This is so funny... I was out this evening looking for one of these things I haven't found it yet, but I can remember somewhere on-line was selling them, thats how I know they exist but I'm not sure where, I'm gonna check aapc website to see if it was them... If and when I find it I'll share the info.

Thanks


----------



## drgold (Jun 14, 2008)

If you receive the advance magazine - its free, or Ahima catalog they will have them.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jun 14, 2008)

The company used to be a vendor at the AAPC conferences. You were able to purchase them and they raffled some of them off. I don't remember the name of the company though. 

Monika


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, I would love one of these as well ! if anyone finds one let us all know.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 17, 2008)

Candyr73 said:


> Wow, I would love one of these as well ! if anyone finds one let us all know.



I was unable to locate a 2-sided bookstand but I did find something to atleast hold one of my books, as I use my ICD  9 more frequently than the cpt.  

Leslie Johnson actually found the website, she has a two sided one but all I saw on the site was 1 sided.

http://www.nextag.com/Fellowes-BookLift-Copyholder-55404945/prices-html

I just ordered one.  Also I emailed aapc because I found one of my OLD coding edge and it was in there I originally saw it, but when I got a reply from aapc I was told that they "never sold them" oh well.


----------



## dmszymanski1@aol.com (Mar 4, 2014)

*two sided book stand that swivels*



mmelcam said:


> Does anyone know where to find a two-sided book stand that is like a lazy-suzan that you can have both her CPT and ICD-9-CM books on and could spin it around to switch from book to book. I had one a long time ago when I work for a previous company but can't find it anymore.



I make them. contact dmszymanski1@aol.com or call 352-346-7557


----------



## mdm58 (Mar 18, 2014)

*double sided book holder*

I am also looking for a double sided book holder that one that used to be in the AAPC magazine.
If anyone knows where I can get one. Please contact me @ mmunsey@mc.utmck.edu  Thanks


----------

